# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  "Ungoliant" H. miami female

## welshmorphology



----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-23-2019),_Dianne_ (02-23-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019),_Godzilla78_ (02-24-2019),_Sonny1318_ (02-24-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Spider?

----------


## welshmorphology

Yes Hogna miami (wolf spider)

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Beautiful & simultaneously nightmarish...

----------

_Dianne_ (02-23-2019),_Godzilla78_ (02-24-2019)

----------


## Treeman

Your photography skills are incredible!

----------


## Dianne

Incredible photography.  I will never get close enough to any spider to get this view.  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019),_Godzilla78_ (02-24-2019)

----------


## Godzilla78

Excellent image


Sent from my iPhone using Crapatalk.

----------


## e_nigma

By the light of the two trees... great shot!

----------

